# New mini body install



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

My escape died, so now I have brand spankin new fiesta. Horn will mount but they will have to be about 6" back from the front edge of the dash. (tucked under the dash)

Is this going to be an issue?

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's more betta.

Just make sure you make some cardboard panels covered with some trunk liner to go from the horns to the edge of the dash. This will couple the horn to the dash.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you. I hoping that was the case

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

What year was your escape and what happened?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Kevin K said:


> What year was your escape and what happened?


Its was a 2002, 155k on it. The cats clogged up. $2500 to fix it. I was bummed. I loved that car

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, did it have any warning signs that they were clogging up?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope. Was on the highway Friday night and it lost all power. Pulled it over, called a tow truck. That was the end of it.

I can't complain too much. 8 years and 155k miles and I spent $80 on repairs. Changed the oil and tires, was about it. Just wasn't planning on buying a car yet, lol

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I had heard that happening with a couple of Nissan cars but not an Escape. I'm looking at a used Escape for myself and was concerned.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Like I said, it was a really reliable car, until this, lol. Lots of power, fun to drive. 4x4 works good.



Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> That's more betta.
> 
> Just make sure you make some cardboard panels covered with some trunk liner to go from the horns to the edge of the dash. This will couple the horn to the dash.


^^^^agreed^^^^^

Eric


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> ^^^^agreed^^^^^
> 
> Eric


cool beans. I was gonna be extra pissed if I couldnt use them in the new car.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok I got a chance to test fit them. They are up in the dash a bit. Like the lower lip of the horn is level with the dash. You still think this will work?

I can't cut the lower dash, there is an airbag there.

It is going to be allot of work getting the diver side in, so if it isn't going to work, I am not gonna try, lol.



















Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks like it's blocking a large portion of the mouth. No bueno.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Its blocking most of it. Just wondering if using cardboard to the edge of the dash could guide the sound out

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

My bet is on nasty diffraction. Any way to drop the horn a bit?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope any lower and it interferes with the brake pedal

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like having the mini body (motor on the side) wasn't the best choice when you have a "brake pedal" car... 
Have a full body laying around? 

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

The motor is not the issue, the horn body hits the brake pedal. Full body would do the same thing.

Would they work on the floor? Back by the firewall? Maybe aimed up a bit?

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Got a few pics of the left side? Brake pedal (no horn) - brake pedal (with horn) 

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

If you look above I have pics of the horns in place. You can see the brake pedal behind it. 

Here are some more of the area. You can see the brake pedal, steering shaft in the way.



















You can see the best in this one. The horn has to go right in front of the pedal bar, at the top of the picture. That results in what you see in the first set of pictures. Mostly obstructed










Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

These are a good as I can get while holding the horn










You can see the bottom of the horn on this one









Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

can you move the datalink connector and clear out the area by the kick panel, letting you clear the brake pedal better?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really, that might buy me an inch, the horn is about a foot long

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

is that with the body all the way to the outside?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

minbari said:


> Its was a 2002, 155k on it. The cats clogged up. $2500 to fix it. I was bummed. I loved that car
> 
> Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


How many do you need?










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> How many do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl, it needed 3

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I would move the diagnostic connector and it's bracket out of the way. 

If the top of the horn is below the bottom edge of the dash and you can get the under dash panels mentioned earlier your golden. You will not have direct line of sight to the horn in the seated position but that is not important for them to work across their whole frequency range.

Eric


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Eric has spoken!!!!!  

Yup, guess that's the best solution if you can do it 

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

That its great news! I can def move the diag connector. Even if I just leave it dangle 

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i had to move the datalink/diag/j1850 connector in my last two installs. in the neon, the connector was mounted to a cast aluminum block, which i had to cut out. i lucked out in the golf:


----------

